# WHEEL LUG HELP ASAP!!!



## MakingSumXs (Mar 24, 2012)

OK ive searched and i cant find a definite answer and i gotta get this fixed 

Where can i get them, and what size lug nuts fit on the MSA Diesels?
I've got 28" Zillas on 14" Diesels wheels and i was riding today and my front left wheel came off my studs going down a trail. 
I ordered the 14mmx10mm 60 tapered lugs from ITP and thats what popped off today, and i know they were installed correctly. 
On top of all this i ordered my wheels from Highlifter, my order was delayed because they said it didnt process but the money was still taken out of my bank account. Then after that was fixed I was sent 3 Diesels and 1 crusher wheel. Had to wait a week for the new 1. Didnt receive any lug nuts because i was told i didnt need anything else to make it fit. So of course the stock lugs were to big and didnt fit so i ordered the ITP lugs a week ago and now im sitting at home with 3 lug nuts (couldnt find 1 on the trail) a scratched to hell 14" Diesel wheel, and a 4 wheeler that i cant ride.


----------



## blue beast (Feb 16, 2010)

I think they are these







they just dont pop off, something was not done right

heres some instructions...do you torque everytime, or just tighten them till they are tight?

this is from the book for the factory wheels, but i use it on my aftermarket and they work

•First tighten the wheel nuts in a criss-cross pattern.
First Torque - Wheel Nuts: 15 N·m (1.5 kgf·m, 11 ft·lb)
•Finally tighten the wheel nuts in a criss-cross pattern.
Final Torque - Wheel Nuts: 76 N·m (7.7 kgf·m, 56 ft·lb)

after you torque them , ride it a while and check them a second time, just to make sure all is well


----------



## bigblackbrute (Jun 3, 2009)

I knw that if u get new rims that r aluminum the lugs nuts will smetimes back off after the first install no matter how tight or what torque specs u put on them. Its jus how an aluminum rim does. So rule of thumb is to always check new rims after a few miles on them. 

Sent from my C771 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## redneckrancher420 (Jul 5, 2011)

Lol happened to me. Well the wheel didnt fall off but i lost a lug nut at nats and mounted my 29.5s yesterday found out that 2 more were loose. Of course i havent check them since i put my wheels on originally. I tourqe mine down to 65/ft lbs


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

Funny that happened to me too but ovaled out the lug holes so I had to get a new wheel and I think I got some lugs for the ss108 wheels if they would fit yours you can have them if I can find em.

Should be working on it instead of talking about it..


----------



## redneckrancher420 (Jul 5, 2011)

All the lug nuts should be the same. I know mine and my buddys brute were the same. Souldnt matter the wheel,


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71 (Oct 8, 2011)

they are 14mm. Pic above is right with the specs and i also tighten mine to 65 ft lbs


----------



## Waddaman (Oct 3, 2010)

If the lug nut taper doesn't match the rim taper it won't stay tight, that may be your issue if it's continuing..


----------



## Injected (Mar 21, 2010)

I always re-torque the lugs after the first ride. A also use blue loctite on the studs


----------

